# Pre war or war time schwinn new world?



## cptnhwdy69 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello I just picked up an old vintage lightweight Schwinn New World touring bike,and was wondering if anyone could tell me the rarety and age of this bike.Here are some pics 










I did some researching and found that Schwinn released the New World model in 1938 and was told by a collector that it is from 1938 to 1942 so any help would deff be appreciated.Thx=]


----------



## pakman2 (Aug 26, 2012)

From what can be seen in the pictures, it appears to be a pre war bike and the later version as it appears to have forward facing rear dropouts. The wartime bikes seem to have some mixture of blacked out chrome parts


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Aug 26, 2012)

The fender braces on the bike are blacked out with shiney chrome under the blackout.The tires say schwinn straight side touring and are both the same it is a coaster single speed.The weird thing is it reads The World on the downtube,most ive seen say Schwinn new World.The headbadge reads new world.Were there alot of these bikes made or are they common?


----------



## jpromo (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice bike! That's such a cool color to have it in. I haven't seen many like that. They're not the most common, maybe since they don't look like much, unlike the prewar tank bikes which can look like something even to the untrained eye, it seems as though they stay in the woodworks more.

I have 2½ of them--one in black and the other burgundy. They make the smoothest riders and came in many different performance levels from consumer use to road and track use. The black one I have started out like yours but had a two-speed conversion installed at some point in its life. The red is a single speed freewheel with handbrakes and high flange front hub and reverse scheme fenders.

The decal on the downtube is puzzling indeed.. both mine say New World, though there was a 'The World' balloon badged bicycle.. it almost seems like somebody just slapped the wrong decal on.

For some reason I don't have a decent picture of either one after I finished them.. so here are dark pictures of dirty, as-found bicycles, with wrong parts. The saddle on the black one is the correct prewar Mesinger if you're looking for a correct replacement.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think this is a pre war bike. Chrome cups up front, skinny fender braces to the axle. 
The "The World" decal is correct. These were very well built and every bit as tough as
the balloon tire machines. 
We all know Schwinn made the all-time superior bicycles, don't we......?


----------

